# Starter N DCC set to grow with Questions



## Sleeby (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey everyone. Putting this in the N Scale section and not beginners due to wanting more advanced N scale advice. 

New to the hobby though had a circa 1980 Atlas starter HO set as a kid and got it up and running with my son recently. Want to start him off with N scale due to size. The current idea I have for long term is a shelf like setup around the perimeter of his bedroom with suspension bridges and so forth. Loop would be about 150' with two or three switch loops say a total run of 300-500' and two or three consists running. So that's just a temp long term idea that I want whatever I start with to be able to be incorporated into. Nothing too advanced I don't think.

Question - what could I do with about $400 now to start him off on a 3' x 5' or so space for the winter? Here's what my research has gotten me so far:

* No start set in a box for N scale is out there I can use unless maybe the Bachmann 24131 kit with two DCC equipped engines and their EZ DCC controller but not sure I can stay with that DCC for long term. 

* NCE power cab dcc starter set : $160

* track code 55 - looks about $10/yard. would like an oval with a smaller oval inside of it - so two Y tracks and extra turns. price may leave me only a simple oval for first though. As with the rest, I would like to reuse with the long term project.

* diesel engine with DCC (sound not needed): $120

* rolling stock about $15 each: $60

Any advice jump out at you? Mistakes I may be making or things omitted? Or would the $300 Bachmann kit above be able to grow with us? If so I could use the extra money on more track and rolling stock. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sleeby (Dec 16, 2017)

you know, Looking at Bachmann's web site they seem to have added a lot to their EZ Command DCC line. I think this is right ways for me. I can get the starter set above which comes with the DCC controller (~$175 alone), two DCC equipped engines, a loop of track and a few cars for under $250. Even if I ditch the track later it's a great deal - assuming I can do my bigger ideas with the ez command dcc controller lineup.

link to Bachmann's line of add-ons for the EZ Command DCC controller: http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=264_274


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bachmann have highly improved their offerings lately but still leave to be desired.This set will allow you to get your feet wet and learn the basics and as time goes on,you will likely read and learn much more,allowing you to know where you want to go with your layout project.

Though Bachmann engines are decent runners,they don't compare with Kato and Atlas.As you add engines,you will also want a better performing DCC system but by then,you'll have a fair idea of what your needs will be.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Bachmann EZ DCC system is perfectly adequate
for the average layout. I run up to 6 locos at the
same time often on my room size HO layout. It is easy
to use and can be expanded with hand held controllers.

The major lack of the EZ is it's inability to fine tune
loco decoders. If you are not expecting to use that
feature you would do well to go with the Bachmann.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nothing against the basic EZ Command system. If you're happy with the limited capabilities that it provides, relative to a "full function" DCC system, then well and good. The other major drawback, in addition to what Don says, is that it is limited to one cab (controller). This makes it poorly suited for two or more operators.

It's important to note that the Dynamis system, while it's also called EZ Command, is a separate system. I originally purchased one for my son's layout, thinking that a Bachmann product would be user friendly. It's not. While it is "full featured", it's very quirky and not at all intuitive, at least for someone (me) who is familiar with MRC's Prodigy line. It's biggest drawback is that in order to use a second cab, you need a $400 upgrade in addition to the price of the cab. All that to get functionality that is available out of the box with other systems.

My personal recommendation, if your ultimate goal really is the room-filling empire you envision, is to buy what you need a la carte and not get a set. I think you will very quickly outstrip the capabilities of the EZ Command system, and the EZ Track that comes with the set will become a source of frustration (their turnouts in HO scale are decidedly mediocre) rather than a springboard to a bigger layout. Yes, purchasing all the components separately will cost more initially, but you will get exactly what you want, and the best quality you can afford.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

My own choice I recommend...

-Digitrax DCS50 Zephyr (2.5A,10 loco memory) if you can find one used or the more powerful DCS51 Zephyr Extra (3.5A,20 locos memory).Expandable as desired,the Zephyr can also accommodate up to two DC controllers as throttles.
The Zephyr's console isn't as pretty as NCE's sets but I like the system's configuration better.

-Code 55 track...Peco no contest.Litterally bulletproof if installed right,they have the largest choice of turnouts I know of.

-Diesel engine...get a Kato or Atlas you like then buy a suited decoder from TCS or Digitrax.

-Cars...they come with MT couplers and ideally with metal wheels.

Nothing here is cheapest but should give good service on the long run.My two cents........


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sound's good overall, but?*



Sleeby said:


> Hey everyone. Putting this in the N Scale section and not beginners due to wanting more advanced N scale advice.
> 
> New to the hobby though had a circa 1980 Atlas starter HO set as a kid and got it up and running with my son recently. Want to start him off with N scale due to size. The current idea I have for long term is a shelf like setup around the perimeter of his bedroom with suspension bridges and so forth. Loop would be about 150' with two or three switch loops say a total run of 300-500' and two or three consists running. So that's just a temp long term idea that I want whatever I start with to be able to be incorporated into. Nothing too advanced I don't think.
> 
> ...


Sleeby;

First off, your general plan of starting small, and then expanding to a shelf layout sounds very good to me. (I may be a tad prejudiced because I have a shelf layout )
The basic idea of starting out with DCC is good too. It's a bit more expensive than DC, but in the long run will be a better investment. I use NCE's Pro cab on my layout and I like it a lot. The other responders have raised the issue of more than one operator. This would be worth doing some more researching; since you, and your son, could run trains together. He could also share his layout with a friend. If the Bachman system won't let you do this, then you may want to re-think that choice. If it does, or you really want to limit operation to only one person, then it is an attractive bargain price. Consider this though. You and your son will gain sophistication in what you want from the railroad as you gain experience. Probably pretty quickly. Building in any limitation, like one operator only, will come back to haunt you sooner or later, and probably sooner.

Generally, train sets are a poor choice. They usually contain low quality components, in order to keep the price down. There are exceptions (See the pdf file titled "Where do I start", below, for more details.)

"Ten dollars a yard" sounds awfully high for track. I use Micro Engineering flex track which is an expensive brand of beautiful track, but even it's not that expensive. (about $5 a yard.) [Atlas code 55 is about $3 for a shorter, (30") piece.] Both preceding prices were based on bulk packs.
You may be talking about doing the whole layout with sectional, or roadbed, (EZ-track?) That graphically illustrates one of the advantages of flex track. It costs less per yard, foot, or inch, than either of the other two types.

I would like to clear up a few points based on your terminology. This is not because I'm trying to be critical of you for not having a complete technical glossary of model railroad terms memorized. No one does, especially a new modeler. I just want to make sure that I understand what you are saying.
You mentioned needing "two Y tracks". I think this refers to the pair of turnouts, or track switches, that would be used to get a train from the inner, to the outer, oval. Is that correct? If so, you will actually need four, not two, if you want to get the train back to the inner oval, without backing it through those same two turnouts. Bye the way, this arraignment of two turnouts back-to-back to allow a train to cross over from one track to another is called, logically enough, a "crossover."

You also mentioned "suspension bridges." I think you may be referring to a folding, or removable, section of layout that is used to "bridge" a doorway. Do I have that right? 
An actual suspension bridge would be something like the Golden Gate bridge, or Brooklyn bridge, where the bridge deck is suspended by steel cables. If that's what you mean, then you may not know that real railroads don't use suspension bridges. There are a few odd exceptions where a mass transit line will cross on such a bridge but they are the exception rather than the general rule. However, the only "rule" in model railroading is "Your railroad, your rules." So if you want to have your railroad run over a suspension bridge, that's strictly your choice.

Another of your terms I'm curious about is "switch loops." My first guess is that you are referring to passing sidings. These are a pair of tracks, parallel to each other, and connected by turnouts at both ends. They allow two trains to pass each other where the main line is single track. The other possibility that occurs to me, is the earlier arrangement of two oval loops connected so that a train can "switch" from one oval to the other. Is either of these correct, or do I not understand? 

Good luck with your project! This is a great thing you're doing for, and with, your son, enjoy!

I'm adding a pair of pdf files that give advice on starting a layout, and the potential costs involved. Look through them if you want. I think you'll find some advice in them which will help you with your project.

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos: 
PS when you get a chance, check out the "Beginner's Q&A section. There is a lot of good info there.


----------

